# My new TT - this is my first time. Be gentle.



## arkamel (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi there,

This is only my second post , having finally bought my Audi TT last week. I've had my eye on a TT for a while now so I thought I'd spend a bit of time researching how best to clean and treat it and on Saturday spent the day (well, six and a half hours to be exact) giving it the works. I read up a bit on here for tips on how to treat the bodywork and then went out and spent some money on stuff. Pics show the results ...

View attachment 6


View attachment 5


View attachment 4


View attachment 3


View attachment 2


View attachment 1




Cleaning process involved:

Johnson's baby Bath shampoo (couldn't believe that when I read it on here) & rinse
Turtlewax Ice Liquid Clay - cheaper than the block stuff, which is why I opted for it, plus never done claying before so I felt more secure with a liquid. TBH I wasn't that impressed by what it did. Left some small tar dots on the surface even with quite vigourous pressure. Use block next time I think.
Turtlewax Alloy Cleaner - very good but not sure if it's acid or not as it doesn't say on it - advice appreciated before I use it again as I've a few small cips on the alloy surface and I don't want any acidic cleaner getting in.
Autoglym SRP
Autoglym EPG - really good but used a bit too much initially and it was a bugger to get off!
Autoglym HD Wax - brought a really nice shine to it, not sure how long it will last though.
Simoniz Tyre slick and off-the-shelf cockpit and glass cleaner.

Quite a few micro-chips on the front bumper - obviously, being 5 year old car it's seen some road - would appreciate pointing in the right direction as to how to deal with this. There's one or two other cosmetic and bodywork issues I'd like advice on. If anyone's willing, PM me.

Jon.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi mate, some nice pics.

Be careful with the cheaper alloy wheel cleaners. I've used them on the odd occasion if they haven't been cleaned in ages. Week to week I just use the baby bath again just make it slightly more concentrated.

Never used liquid clay (how does it work without a block?). Used the block stuff for the 1st time last summer and made a huge difference, even on my silver car. Well worth doing. Needs doing again.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Some nicely framed shots there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## arkamel (Mar 31, 2009)

CHeers for the tips Hark - to be honest I only bought the liquid clay because of cost and to try it out. It comes with an applicator sponge but you have to use quite a bit of pressure. I'm not impressed with it though and think I'll get a proper block for the next time.

Thanks for the compliment qooqiiu - I'm a film maker so framing's really my thing!


----------



## sc1allstar (Apr 7, 2009)

Perfect car/colour mate! Bought a denim blue tt about two weeks ago and loving it! Not opted for any specific cleaning products yet except a microfibre glove and some Johnson's baby bath.

If you've bought and polish/wax and would recommend it then please let me know where to buy.

Cheers

Steven


----------



## wheelie15man (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm after a TT in this colour,yours looks great...Thanks for making my mind up on the colour,I was swinging towards black


----------

